# OpenBSD fundraising



## Oko (Nov 30, 2016)

Did people note that OpenBSD have raised over half a million U.S. dollars this year

http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2016.html

getting one large donor to give almost 300K alone.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 1, 2016)

Yay! Kudos to them. May they bring more good to the world.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2016)

Where is the donors list?


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 2, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Where is the donors list?



Here it is:
http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/contributors.html


----------



## Horani (Dec 3, 2016)

I wonder what incentives has a Chinese smartphone manufacturer in supporting OpenBSD?


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 3, 2016)

Horani said:


> I wonder what incentives has a Chinese smartphone manufacturer in supporting OpenBSD?



https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13069333


----------



## scottro (Dec 3, 2016)

If they make use of OpenSSH (or LibreSSL or any other OpenBSD projects), it's to their advantage.  I suspect that even companies aren't entirely good or entirely evil, as they are composed of individuals.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 3, 2016)

scottro said:


> I suspect that even companies aren't entirely good or entirely evil, as they are composed of individuals.


I am completely of the belief that companies can be one or the other based on top level management. "...it rolls downhill". If upper level are a bunch of you-know-whats then they tend to hire like minded individuals which beget like minded individuals and on down the slope.

One example is the franchised, fast food restaurant chain I'm involved with. We're all part of the same franchise and follow the same rules and guidelines. We get inspected by the franchisor on a regular basis but I hear ongoing stories from customers about how they are treated at some of the other locations than mine and the quality of their product. I always ask which location and, inevitably, it's someone I know to be one of those "you-know whats".


----------



## sidetone (Dec 4, 2016)

Horani said:


> I wonder what incentives has a Chinese smartphone manufacturer in supporting OpenBSD?



They benefit a lot. It's win-win-win. They get to use an operating system and programs unrestricted to put on their phones. That saves them money, and makes it easier for them to build a better product. It allows them to do this without infringing patents/copyrights, at least from what's that type of open-source.

The money they invest, helps OpenBSD make a better product and helps ensure it's development doesn't become stagnant. Then, OpenBSD and its users who don't use that company's products benefit.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish they would have a sourcecode project that exclusively spanned all mainstream BSDs and Minix, that can be used for ports/packages.


----------



## daemontrainer (Dec 5, 2016)

I have to say its one of those moments where I am a wide eyed optimist.
I fully believe that no matter what intentions the donor had in mind for their action, Theo won't be influenced by them, much like he wasn't before.

One of the greater reasons why I came to BSD community in general is due to much stronger unwavering project goals. Yes we seem to be more pro-corporate in theory, but in practice, project's goals are project's goals. If large entities happen to benefit, so be it. Kinda like making cure for cancer and giving it away for free. Sure it might prolong the life of some dictators and tyrants but it will also save a ton of lives. So overall, world is better with it than without it.

Or at least its my small take on it = \
p.s. its not that I agree or disagree where OpenBSD or any other BSDs are going as projects, its that I know where they are going. Its nice to know that, when with many other communities, there is a ton more uncertainty


----------



## fnoyanisi (Dec 6, 2016)

scottro said:


> I suspect that even companies aren't entirely good or entirely evil, as they are composed of individuals.



Being a person working for corporates (and living with a dream of setting up a business), I would say they must have something sinister in their mind while making the donation, really.... Companies run their business to make profit, simple.

This documentary is worth watching....


----------

